

How much does an iPhone app like Twitterrific cost? - mtsmith85
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-it-cost-to-develop-an-iphone-application

======
mtsmith85
Interesting that the numbers varied so much. My thought being that this is an
example of how "de-valued" apps are in some people's minds. Lead developer,
Craig Hockenberry, finally got a chance to post his answer (see [1] for his
reply and then [2] and [3] for the back story) and his numbers were far
different than the original best guess. Another (non-Icon Factory developer)
answered and his were more in line, but based on experience.

[1] <http://twitter.com/chockenberry/status/27263467482> [2]
<http://twitter.com/chockenberry/status/27258821176> [3]
<http://twitter.com/chockenberry/status/27256591312>

